# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 14..... by ivekica

## ivekica

Cure želim da sljedeće odbrojavanje bude s puno većim naslovom  :grouphug:   :Heart: 

Voli vas vaša ivekica! Hvala na svim riječima i utjehi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 Jeeeee,čestitam draga *ivekica* na tvom Odbrojavanju!
I živila ti nama!  :pivo:   :mama:

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam ivekica!!
Bilo je vrjeme za novo odbrojavanje! Da ovo bude plodno ako ne i plodnije od predhodnog!!!  ♡♡♡♡♡

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa, malo crno krzno na tvom avataru izgleda predivno.

Želim vam plodan kraj jeseni i početak zime. Hopsanjem do manjeg računa za struju  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

I da, Stork think happy thoughts!  :Smile:  drzim fige!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Ivekica* draga, čestitam od  :Heart:  na odbrojavanju... šaljem ti gomilu vibrica za školsku trudnoću u kojoj ćeš uživati i maziti bušu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zadarmamica

Juhuuu novo odbrojavanje.
Bas mi se neide od vas.volim se druziti svama.


Svima vam zelim da brzo odete sa odbrojavanja i da su druzimo.

----------


## ivekica

Hvala svima  :Smile: 

ne mičem se ni ja tako lako, ekipa je na odbrojavanju  :grouphug:

----------


## ludnica

Jeee novo odbrojavanje!!! *Ivekica* pazi se, odmaraj, uživaj!!!! 
Nadam se da će sljedeće biti sa puno puno imena!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## LadyB

Ivekica želim ti pravu školsku i puno puno lijepih trenutaka  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## ivekica

Hvala Lady  :Heart: 
nadam se i ja tome! i da mi se pridružite s terminima. Puno ljetne dječice 2015  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ivekice još jednom  čestitam od srca!

Neka ovo dbrojavanje bude plodno.

----------


## ivana.sky

ivekica uzivaj u T i neka bude lijepa i divna od pocetka dok ne dodje bebonja, a onda neka bude jos ljepse  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## malenna88

Ivekice cestitam od srca

----------


## bubekica

ivekica,
jos jednom cestitam!  :Heart: 

A ostalim curama zelim da u sto kracem roku otvore svoje odbrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## stork

*Ivekica*  :Very Happy:  zgodan brojček odbrojavanja 14/14. 
*Zadarmamica* preksutra sam 12 tt, mjeri se nuhalni, nosna kost i još ponešto.

----------


## zadarmamica

> *Ivekica*  zgodan brojček odbrojavanja 14/14. 
> *Zadarmamica* preksutra sam 12 tt, mjeri se nuhalni, nosna kost i još ponešto.


Znam da se mjeri nuhalni u 12.tt. I dokt mi ga je vec najavila a i znam za to iz prosle trudnoce.
Ali me zatekla jer je predlozila odma da tada radim i probir test i cak je spomenila amniocentezu.
Jel moguce da zbog biokemijske ili mozda jer sm joj rekla da mi je bratov sin roden sa rascjepom luka aorte na srcu i imao je dvije teske operacije.

----------


## nivesa

Zadarmamica dobro si razmisli za amnio. Koliko imas god??

----------


## nivesa

Uostalom totalna mi je glupost da dr po bratovoj il sestrinoj djeci donosi zakljucke. Moji imaju svaki po jednog sina zivog i zdravog. Hvala Bogu. A ja ....pusiona.

----------


## LadyB

ja sam tako ponosna na sebe što sam izgurala danas da ne napravim test  :rock: 

ali mislim da će ipak biti teško izdržati još koji dan ako M ne dođe u međuvremenu...sadmi je bed jer sam napravila dogovor s mužem, na kraju ću odustat pa napravit test i čekat koji dan da njemu kažem  :Laughing:  ajme taj ženski mozak!!

----------


## nivesa

Ma ja bi ga sad popisala na tvom mjestu

----------


## žužy

> ja sam tako ponosna na sebe što sam izgurala danas da ne napravim test 
> 
> ali mislim da će ipak biti teško izdržati još koji dan ako M ne dođe u međuvremenu...sadmi je bed jer sam napravila dogovor s mužem, na kraju ću odustat pa napravit test i čekat koji dan da njemu kažem  ajme taj ženski mozak!!


Pih...ono kaj nezna,ga ni ne smeta  :Aparatic: 
Imala sam i ja takove dogovore...pa dok je bila blijeda crtica,nisam mu govorila jer je alergičan na te sjenkine sjenčice...potom bi pišnula za dan,dva i fino mu pokazala dok bi znala da nema kontra argumente.  :alexis: 
No,velim...nije da te nagovaramo.  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

> Pih...ono kaj nezna,ga ni ne smeta 
> Imala sam i ja takove dogovore...pa dok je bila blijeda crtica,nisam mu govorila jer je alergičan na te sjenkine sjenčice...potom bi pišnula za dan,dva i fino mu pokazala dok bi znala da nema kontra argumente. 
> No,velim...nije da te nagovaramo.


Ahhhahahah Zuzy bas smo zloceste!  :Smile:  da nije da te nagovaramo al daj pisni test  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Kolko sam ih popisala da nije ni znao. Ne treba njima sve govorit jer oni drugacije razmisljaju od nas.

----------


## LadyB

> Ma ja bi ga sad popisala na tvom mjestu


*Nivesa* heheh ne brini, palo mi je na pamet, al sam izašla van i prije 3 ujutro nisam doma, tako da sam se za danas uspješno osigurala  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

gle ih al su se urotile carice  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

> Ahhhahahah Zuzy bas smo zloceste!  da nije da te nagovaramo al daj pisni test


nije da me baš treba nagovarati, ali stvarno niš ne osjecam i nemam nikakav simptom iceg, al bez pretjerivanja

----------


## nivesa

> *Nivesa* heheh ne brini, palo mi je na pamet, al sam izašla van i prije 3 ujutro nisam doma, tako da sam se za danas uspješno osigurala


Uh pa to se da pisat i po putu hahahahah

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamica dobro si razmisli za amnio. Koliko imas god??


25god.

----------


## tetagogolina

Ivekice  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Ja ne vidim onda zakaj te salje na amnio. Osim ako sam nesto propustila

----------


## MAMI 2

> 25god.


Mislim da stvarno nema potrebe za amino.

----------


## tetagogolina

Na šta će tek mene onda poslat s 34.g.?  :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

> Uh pa to se da pisat i po putu hahahahah


Draga moja *Nivesa*  s obzirom da si ti kumovala mom dolasku na forum pišnem sutra u tvoje ime  :Wink:  a osigurala sam se tako da nisam naravno ni uzela test sa sobom...

odoh minglat s ljudima, svi me gledaju kako sam se zaljepila za mob  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Na šta će tek mene onda poslat s 34.g.?


Hahahahahha sad si me nasmijala!!! 
Pa ja isto ne znam. Mozda ti ides na sve ostale pretrage  :Smile:  ili te posalju na mars pa tam obave pretrage.

----------


## nivesa

> Draga moja *Nivesa*  s obzirom da si ti kumovala mom dolasku na forum pišnem sutra u tvoje ime  a osigurala sam se tako da nisam naravno ni uzela test sa sobom...
> 
> odoh minglat s ljudima, svi me gledaju kako sam se zaljepila za mob


Ma draga Lady ti sama moras odlucit. A mi smo tu da ti budemo podrskka i nagovaramo te na test hehehe  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12634-S...NA-SVEGA-OVOGA
Da vas malo nasmijem..  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

Joj zuzy malo sam preletila i vec se smijem doma cu u detalje

----------


## ivekica

Hahahah žužy, isplakala sam se na topic  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ma meni su suze tekle,dobro da sam sama doma. Al kaj nije sve točno tak,ma 200% sam se našla u svemu.  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## LadyB

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12634-S...NA-SVEGA-OVOGA
> Da vas malo nasmijem..


Hahaha  umirem od smijaha!!! Al to je to!

----------


## ivekica

Potpisujem svako slovo  :Smile: 

A moram vam ispričat i svoju situaciju. Kako mm radi vani, vratio se on, ali prvo je otišao do svojih po neke račune. Nazove on mene i ja počela stenjat, ono da vidi čovjek sto ga čeka kad dođe i velim mu: požuri, nosim samo tvoju kravatu i pripremila sam kameru.
A on meni: draga, na razglasu si. Vidimo se poslije.

----------


## putujuca

Cestitam jos jednom *ivekica*, zelim ti divnu trudnocu i zivu i zdravu bebu  :Smile: 

ostalim odbrojavalicama puno srece ovaj krug, ukljucujuci i mene.

----------


## žužy

> Potpisujem svako slovo 
> 
> A moram vam ispričat i svoju situaciju. Kako mm radi vani, vratio se on, ali prvo je otišao do svojih po neke račune. Nazove on mene i ja počela stenjat, ono da vidi čovjek sto ga čeka kad dođe i velim mu: požuri, nosim samo tvoju kravatu i pripremila sam kameru.
> A on meni: draga, na razglasu si. Vidimo se poslije.


Ajme,da mi je bilo vidjeti svekrvinu facu,ako je bila nazočna..  :lool:

----------


## nivesa

Hahahaha zato je tast bio sigurno ponosan na sina.hahahaha

----------


## ivana.sky

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/12634-S...NA-SVEGA-OVOGA
> Da vas malo nasmijem..


umirem  :Laughing:  pronadjoh se u vecini! zalosno.  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista za   13.11.2014. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* *

 (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
* 

<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48 dc
lady.x ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39 dc
ladyB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30 dc
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc

*

odbrojavalice: 


merienn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc 
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
xavii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8 dc
putujuca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2 dc

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Sretno cure da sto prije ostanete trudne

----------


## nivesa

Ej a di nam je nestala Yummy????

----------


## LadyB

*Jutro cure,*

Ja sam jutros sačekala MM da ode na posao, i onda napravila test, i to onaj jako osjetljivi na 10 mIU/ml.
Danas mi je prvi dan da kasni,30dc a 14dpo...i NEGATIVAN  :Sad: 
Izgleda da me feeling nije prevario...
Niš,  idemo dalje..prvo dočekat vješticu  :gaah:

----------


## putujuca

*LadyB* drzim fige za crtice  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

*zasad skulirana*,super za fm i briseve..a prenapuhane il ne-treba se kontrolirati. 

*Žužy* da, dođe mi uvijek oko 30.dc.. tebi sretno s pregledom neka sve bude pic pic  :Smile: 

*zasad skulirana* - pusti ti ta laprdanja, ne šteti ništa napravit briseve a može puno pomoći za spriječiti neke stvri




> cure, pa kaj je ovo? izluđuje me ovo čekanje menge!! imala sam samo 2 puta tako duge cikluse (39 i 42 dana). eto, sad opet...HK, a šta je s tobom?


*Kudri,* van ovih 39 i 42, koliko ti je inace normalno dug ciklus? i da gdje nam je nestala *Hellokitty*?

----------


## kudri

pišite sutra 2dc. KONAČNO!

----------


## nivesa

> Ola chicas! 
> *nivesa*,i ja sam danas na pregledu kod svoje gin,i napravit papu,briseve..trebala sam u utorak ali je bila na bo,danas još moram zvrc dal se vratila,nadam se da je. I ja sam tu negdje oko O..jutros temp. skočila,imala sam i nekog siromašnog EW. Čemo vidjeti.
> 
> *LadyB* ,evo još malko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusek!
> A inače ti uvijek menga dojde 16.dpo?
> 
> *zasad skulirana*,super za fm i briseve..a prenapuhane il ne-treba se kontrolirati.


A i briseve ces radit? Mislis da bi ih trebala i ja?

----------


## nivesa

Ocito je vrijeme da se pomirim sa sudbinom...

----------


## ljubilica

> Meni je točno 
> A pishanje po muževima već spada u bizar


I meni je bilo točno,  ja sam koristila prasak za pecivo. Cijela kupaona plivala u pisalini

----------


## tetagogolina

Prašak za pecivo? Isto se stvorila pjenica? 
Probat ću  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

Drage moje cure,
samo da prijavim kako je i jutros moj test bio negativan
nekako mislim da bi ipak trebalo biti već nekakve blijede naznake da nešto je, danas je 13dpo i 3 prije očekivane M... :facepalm:

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      12.12.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :štrika: 

*
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   43.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   31.dc +
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   29.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi: 

*ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       24.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc*

----------


## žužy

:Coffee: 

*LadyB* ,da,več se trebala vidjeti druga crtica.. :fige:  da si testovi stari,pokvareni..da ima još nade.

*nivesa*,radila sam briseve jer se spremam na histero i trebaju mi friški. Prošli su mi stari 6 mj,a s obzirom na zadnju trudnoču ajde reko da i to napravimo.
Vidjeli smo svašta...jajnici mi super izgledaju,svaki ima lijepe folikule a izgleda da je dominantni na desnom (kaj mi je drago,jer mi desni često šteka)-13mm. To me malo šokiralo jer sam mislila da mi je O prošla..no eto.
Rekla mi je gin da stavim stisnute šake ispod guze da nadignem zdjelicu..i tad sam fino po prvi put vidjela svoj miom,velik je 8x5mm i kaže da nije ni malo zabrinjavajuči ni po strukturi ni po mjestu na kojem se nalazi,ne ometa niti utječe na implantaciju.
Pa sam lijepo vidjela svoj jajovod,isto prvi put haha nakon stotine uzv-a do sad obavljenih...baš kul.
I šečer na kraju,u maternici imam nekaj za kaj ni moja gin nezna kaj bi bilo...podsječa na GV,mali crni kružić,kaže da izgleda kao nakupina krvi neke...uključila je i onaj color ali nema protoka krvi. Pa je rekla da to oče tako oko ovulacije se složiti malo tekučine u maternici,ili se sluznica oguli malo...uglavnom,valjda je to.
Sluznica mi je koma tanka,samo 5mm na 12.dc. I vjerojatno se na to vežu i moje ultra slabe i jadne menge. Nema teorije da se tu uhvati bebač.
Uglavnom,moram se odlučiti gdje na histero pa po up.

*nivesa*,kak je prošlo kod tebe?

----------


## xavii

Lady nekome se moze pojaviti plusic prije, nekome ne, opet ti je najsigurnije bar na dan ocekivane M. Drzim fige  za 2 ||  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Drage moje cure,
> samo da prijavim kako je i jutros moj test bio negativan
> nekako mislim da bi ipak trebalo biti već nekakve blijede naznake da nešto je, danas je 13dpo i 3 prije očekivane M...


Mislim da si se previse zanila ovaj misec.ima jos vrimena do ocekivanog dana m.samo se zivciras.budi opustena i uzivaj.

----------


## tetagogolina

LadyB da te iznenade 2 crte za 3 dana  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

> samo se zivciras.budi opustena i uzivaj.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

> *LadyB* ,da,več se trebala vidjeti druga crtica.. da si testovi stari,pokvareni..da ima još nade.
> 
> *nivesa*,radila sam briseve jer se spremam na histero i trebaju mi friški. Prošli su mi stari 6 mj,a s obzirom na zadnju trudnoču ajde reko da i to napravimo.
> Vidjeli smo svašta...jajnici mi super izgledaju,svaki ima lijepe folikule a izgleda da je dominantni na desnom (kaj mi je drago,jer mi desni često šteka)-13mm. To me malo šokiralo jer sam mislila da mi je O prošla..no eto.
> Rekla mi je gin da stavim stisnute šake ispod guze da nadignem zdjelicu..i tad sam fino po prvi put vidjela svoj miom,velik je 8x5mm i kaže da nije ni malo zabrinjavajuči ni po strukturi ni po mjestu na kojem se nalazi,ne ometa niti utječe na implantaciju.
> Pa sam lijepo vidjela svoj jajovod,isto prvi put haha nakon stotine uzv-a do sad obavljenih...baš kul.
> I šečer na kraju,u maternici imam nekaj za kaj ni moja gin nezna kaj bi bilo...podsječa na GV,mali crni kružić,kaže da izgleda kao nakupina krvi neke...uključila je i onaj color ali nema protoka krvi. Pa je rekla da to oče tako oko ovulacije se složiti malo tekučine u maternici,ili se sluznica oguli malo...uglavnom,valjda je to.
> Sluznica mi je koma tanka,samo 5mm na 12.dc. I vjerojatno se na to vežu i moje ultra slabe i jadne menge. Nema teorije da se tu uhvati bebač.
> Uglavnom,moram se odlučiti gdje na histero pa po up.
> ...


Ne bas najsjajnije. Ne bas ohrabrujuce rjeci od dr. Cista na lijevom jajniku koja mora ici van jer se neda vec 2 godine. 3,4cm velika. Pa cu na cap cap. Nista prije 2 mj sto se tice t a posto mi je rekao da misli da je ipak krom.greska kod mene prisutna zbog moje genetske anemije necu ni pokusavat bez novog kariograma jer hocu crno na bjelo sve vidjet. Nebi podnjela isti scenarij kao u zadnje 2 t. I mm je strogo protiv t prije toga. Cak sam se pofajtala s njim zbog toga. Ma uzasan dan jucer u svakom slucaju. Al bar je maternica ok.

----------


## žužy

Uh *nivesa*...  :Undecided:  :Love: 
A kakvu genetsku anemiju imaš? Kariogram se ne mjenja..ako si ga jednom izvadila,to vrijedi i sad.

----------


## nivesa

Izvadila prije dosta godina zbog te anemije ali su ga u petrovoj izgubili....hemoglobinopathia f , hemoliticka anemija. Laicki mi je objasnjeno ovak da to imaku male bebe ali do 6 mj obicno prebole pa se ni ne zna za to. Jako rjetko je kod odraslih ljudi. Prebrzo se raspadaju eritrociti , nema ih dovoljno i nepravilnog su oblika. Hemoglobin i bilirubin stalno su poviseni.
To kaj si rekla da si stavljala sake pod guzu meni dr uvjek radi na kraju uzv. Podignem rit da vidi sve skupa jel ok.

----------


## nivesa

I moram napravit marker za tumor jajnika CA 125 i naci stare nalaze hormona....bleh....gubim volju za sve to skupa

----------


## žužy

Moja ima jastuk na koji staviš guzu kad legneš,ovak me još nije gledala..al fakat jasnije vidi.
Naruči se onda čim prije skupa sa mužem na kariogram,potraje dok sve to skupa riješiš.

----------


## žužy

> I moram napravit marker za tumor jajnika CA 125 i naci stare nalaze hormona....bleh....gubim volju za sve to skupa


Ma nemoj gubit volju..  :Love:  Mic po mic i budeš vidla da budeš mirnija kad eliminiraš redom sve te stvari.

----------


## LadyB

> Lady nekome se moze pojaviti plusic prije, nekome ne, opet ti je najsigurnije bar na dan ocekivane M. Drzim fige  za 2 ||


Ma znam sve, ali ne mogu si pomoć, ne strpljiva i luuda žena




> 


totalno sam i inače super opuštena i smirena osoba- NOT!  :Laughing: 

a ništa...javim kaj bude



*Nivesa* pročitala sam tvoje postove, i isto mislim kao Žužy, ako je to što moraš napravit - onda jedno po jedno...vjerujem da si već i umorna od svega i u brizi, ali jednu po jednu stvar pred sebe  :Love:

----------


## kudri

žužy, super da si obavila taj uzv. Išla si kod svoje gin? Ja idem tek idući tjedan.Kad ćep i gdje na histero?TO i mene čeka. Zvala sam Merkur, kažu da to naručuje dr. Jukić, da se radi u prvom dijelu ciklusa i da se isti ciklus ne može u postupak.Sad razbijam glavu da li ići u siječnju na histero ili u postupak?

----------


## kudri

ćep = ćeš

----------


## žužy

> žužy, super da si obavila taj uzv. Išla si kod svoje gin? Ja idem tek idući tjedan.Kad ćep i gdje na histero?TO i mene čeka. Zvala sam Merkur, kažu da to naručuje dr. Jukić, da se radi u prvom dijelu ciklusa i da se isti ciklus ne može u postupak.Sad razbijam glavu da li ići u siječnju na histero ili u postupak?


Pa neznam niti sama gdje bi...moja gin mi savjetuje da to obavim u Zg-u,predlaže dr Vrčića u Petrovoj. Htjela me odmah naručiti,bio je slobodan termin za 24.1. Kod nas u Kc mi mogu napraviti samo dijagnostičku histeroskopiju. Znači,ako nađu kakav septum ili neke nepravilnosti,neće ih otkloniti. Onda mi đabe iči tako..
Sad se premišljam oču li na Merkuru ili na Petrovu...eh.

----------


## nivesa

Toliko godina hodam po bolnicama i na sve moguce pretrage da mi je vec zlo od same pomisli da moram ic!! Jos cu obavit taj kariogram i to za tu glupu cistu i gotovo.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!

Kavicaaa!

----------


## LadyB

Jutro  :Smile: 
Jutros dosla vjestic  :Sad: 
Eh dobro..bar znam da nije bed sto sam se sinoc nacugala i naplesala  :Smile:

----------


## maybe---

Vrazja bila vjestica!!!

Ali mogu ti reci da sam ljubomorna, ja bi popila malo crnog vinceka  :Smile: 

U napad na novi ciklus LadyB!  :fige:

----------


## LadyB

> Vrazja bila vjestica!!!j
> 
> Ali mogu ti reci da sam ljubomorna, ja bi popila malo crnog vinceka 
> 
> U napad na novi ciklus LadyB!


Uh popila sam ja i malo vise od toga, jos nisam bas dosla sebi  :Smile: )
Jep novi ciklus nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      13.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :kokice: 

*
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   44.dc
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   32.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       25.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis: 

*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   1.dc*

----------


## žužy

*ludnica,sunshine*,dobro nam došle u ljubice!  :fige: 

*xavii* ,kak si nam ti,ima novosti?

*LadyB*, :Love: 

Ako ima koja Lucija,sretan imendan!
Danas je zadnji dan za pšenicu posijati...moja več fino klija. *stork*,ti si svoju valjda več jenput ošišala  :Aparatic:

----------


## putujuca

*ladyB* samo hrabro u nove pobjede  :Smile: 

cure imam mozda glupo pitanje, danas sam opet provirila u svoje pozitivne testice od prije par dana.
Prvi koji sam radila i koji je odmah i jasno pokazao dvije crtice danas totalno blijed, znala sam ga i ranije3 provoriti i cinilo mi se kao da je crtica tanja...i to me zaintrigiralo pa sam bas pratila. Danas crtice nema :S 
sta to znaci? 
drugi, koji sam uradila da potvrdim je i dalje debelo pozitivan.

----------


## ivana.sky

prestani se zamarat i uzivaj  :Smile:  znam da je tesko povjerovat ali cekaj prvi uzv i vidit ces... ako ti dusa nije na mjestu pisni jos jedan test, ali nikako nemoj gledat one od prije i kopat po njima!!!

----------


## xavii

Putujuca, na svim testovima vise manje ti pise da se rezultati trebaju ocitati unutar 10min a poslije mogu pokazati lazne rezultate,  bilo pozitivne ili negativne.  Radije ti novi uradi test pa nece biti nedoumica  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

žužy, kod mene nikakvih novosti. Na duph. sam tako da bi trebala dobiti kroz par dana, onda taj ciklus odmaram, pa dalje u nove pobjede (danas sam nesto dobre volje  :Very Happy: )  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Moja ima jastuk na koji staviš guzu kad legneš,ovak me još nije gledala..al fakat jasnije vidi.
> Naruči se onda čim prije skupa sa mužem na kariogram,potraje dok sve to skupa riješiš.


huh? u mog ni jastuka ni šaka ispod guze,kakav je to onda UZV,abdominalni?
moj radi vaginalni,valjda onda to ne treba?  :Unsure: 

i ja imam oskudne menge ali nije mi komentirana debljina odnosno tankoća endometrija....o koliko oskudnoj pričamo?
ja i 1vi dan mogu koristit medium tampone koji drze bez problema maksimalnih 6-8h....
već 3gi dan po noći mi ne treba ništa,uopće nema krvarenja dok ne ustanem...

----------


## nivesa

> huh? u mog ni jastuka ni šaka ispod guze,kakav je to onda UZV,abdominalni?
> moj radi vaginalni,valjda onda to ne treba? 
> 
> i ja imam oskudne menge ali nije mi komentirana debljina odnosno tankoća endometrija....o koliko oskudnoj pričamo?
> ja i 1vi dan mogu koristit medium tampone koji drze bez problema maksimalnih 6-8h....
> već 3gi dan po noći mi ne treba ništa,uopće nema krvarenja dok ne ustanem...


To je vaginalni uzv. Abdominalni nema smisla radit za provjeru cista i ostalih stvarcica tam dole. Stavis ruke pod guzu da se bolje vidi

----------


## tina24

Cure, žene pls podrška. Situacija je ovakva 2 mjeseca pokušavamo napraviti djete, zadnja mentstruacija mi je bila 10.11.2014. , ciklusi su mi oko 31 dan. E sada ovulacija mi je trebala po kalendaru biti 28.11. koristila sam lh trakice i nije bila 28.11 nego sam dobila pozitivnu crtu deblju i jaču od crte da je test valjan tek 2.12. , jučer znači 12.12. sam radila test u 8 ujutro i bio je negativna , danas sam ga radila znači 13.12. oko 14 sati isto negativan. Mensturacije su mi inače uvijek redovne i mislim da mi nikad nije zakasnila. Mensturacija je trebala doći 12.12. znači sada je 13.12 i nema mensutracije malo nešto osjećam u trbuhu nikakvih drugih simpotma nemam a test negativan. Dali je moguće da je hcg u krvi još uvijek nizak iz razloga što mi je ovulacija bila tek 2.12. ili 3.12. jel test za ovlulaciju je potamnuo tekar 2.12. a trebala je ovluacija po kalendaru biti 28.11. Želim bebu više od svega dali ima još nade ?

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      14.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :kokice: 

*
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   45.dc
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   33.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       26.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis: 

*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc*

----------


## žužy

> huh? u mog ni jastuka ni šaka ispod guze,kakav je to onda UZV,abdominalni?
> moj radi vaginalni,valjda onda to ne treba? 
> 
> i ja imam oskudne menge ali nije mi komentirana debljina odnosno tankoća endometrija....o koliko oskudnoj pričamo?
> ja i 1vi dan mogu koristit medium tampone koji drze bez problema maksimalnih 6-8h....
> već 3gi dan po noći mi ne treba ništa,uopće nema krvarenja dok ne ustanem...


Moja ginićka ima poprilično star uzv,pa kad nadignem malo guzu,bolje vidi i maternicu i jajnike.
Abdominalni je kad ti radi uzv preko trbuha. Tako rade samo curama koje nisu imale odnose..a prije toga treba popiti dosta vode jer uz pun mjehur se lakše vidi sve.

Da,tako nekako je i moja menga u zadnjih 1,5 god...s tim da kod mene više skoro uopče nema tekučine,nema krvi. A treči dan opče nema ničega po noči,po danu možda par mrljica. Ma u kratko,to nisu moje stare menge.
A debljina endometrija,evo za usporedbu...prije cca dvije godine na 10.dc mi je bio 10mm a sad je 5mm. 
Sve se zmrd...

----------


## ivana.sky

moja uzv radi dok lezim raskrebecena na onoj stolici na kojoj se uzima papa  :Grin:  nema kreveta

----------


## nivesa

> Cure, žene pls podrška. Situacija je ovakva 2 mjeseca pokušavamo napraviti djete, zadnja mentstruacija mi je bila 10.11.2014. , ciklusi su mi oko 31 dan. E sada ovulacija mi je trebala po kalendaru biti 28.11. koristila sam lh trakice i nije bila 28.11 nego sam dobila pozitivnu crtu deblju i jaču od crte da je test valjan tek 2.12. , jučer znači 12.12. sam radila test u 8 ujutro i bio je negativna , danas sam ga radila znači 13.12. oko 14 sati isto negativan. Mensturacije su mi inače uvijek redovne i mislim da mi nikad nije zakasnila. Mensturacija je trebala doći 12.12. znači sada je 13.12 i nema mensutracije malo nešto osjećam u trbuhu nikakvih drugih simpotma nemam a test negativan. Dali je moguće da je hcg u krvi još uvijek nizak iz razloga što mi je ovulacija bila tek 2.12. ili 3.12. jel test za ovlulaciju je potamnuo tekar 2.12. a trebala je ovluacija po kalendaru biti 28.11. Želim bebu više od svega dali ima još nade ?


Draga tina menga dolazi 15-16 dana nakon ovulacije. Ako ti je O bila 2-3.12. jos je rano za m. Nakon pozitivne lh trakice O stize nakon 12 - 24 sata. Neki kazu i do 36 sati.Strpi se jos par dana,jos ti je rano za test i za m.

----------


## nivesa

Ja idem kod ginica najcesce u vinogradsku na uz pa posto oni uzv rade na onim krevetima ruke pod guzu su dobar nacin za pomoci dr da bolje vidi. 
A kad odem privatno onda mi na stolu za pregled obavi uzv.

----------


## zasad skulirana

ma znam ja sta je abdominalni a sto vaginalni UZV nego pokusavam skontat jesu li "ruke pod guzu" radi loseg/starijeg UZV-a ili je meni ginic "nemaran"...

bila jutros opet na pracenju,ovaj mjesec imam anovulatorni ciklus....veselim se jer ionako MM nije tu,a s druge strane malo i brinem,da se to mozda cesce ne dogadja...
doduse ovaj put bas nisam imala nikavih simptoma,nit su me bolili jajnici nit je bilo nesto sluzi....a evo me na 19dc...

reko mi da se javim 10ak dana nakon sto ih dobijem pa cemo vidit sto ce se dogadjat iduci mjesec....

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      15.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :kokice: 

*
xavii  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   46.dc
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   34.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       27.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis: 

*merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc*

----------


## xavii

Mene mozete skinuti s liste, pa se ja javim kad dobijem. Moram vam ispricati sto mi se dogodilo, ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala, al ja sam i dalje u soku hah. Ugl trenutno pijem Duph da dobijem, i jucer sam skuzila da sam 2 dana pila krive tablete?! Kako mi sve tabl stoje na jednom mjestu, ne znam ni ja kako sam uzela Voltarene forte i pila njih, znaci popila sam ih 6 u 2 dana, nadam se da mi nista ne moze biti od toga (osim sto je zeludac malo stradao). I dalje mi nije jasno kako sam mogla biti tako rastresena pa ne primjetiti jer uopce nisu slicne izgledom, al dobro.

----------


## stork

> Mene mozete skinuti s liste, pa se ja javim kad dobijem. Moram vam ispricati sto mi se dogodilo, ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala, al ja sam i dalje u soku hah. Ugl trenutno pijem Duph da dobijem, i jucer sam skuzila da sam 2 dana pila krive tablete?! Kako mi sve tabl stoje na jednom mjestu, ne znam ni ja kako sam uzela Voltarene forte i pila njih, znaci popila sam ih 6 u 2 dana, nadam se da mi nista ne moze biti od toga (osim sto je zeludac malo stradao). I dalje mi nije jasno kako sam mogla biti tako rastresena pa ne primjetiti jer uopce nisu slicne izgledom, al dobro.


Dobro da je Duph, a ne Utrići pa da nisi "dolje" stavljala  Voltaren  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> Dobro da je Duph, a ne Utrići pa da nisi "dolje" stavljala  Voltaren


 :lool:   :lool:  Ma ni vrag da onda nebi skužila...
*xavii*, nek dojde vještičica čim prije pa da krenemo u nove pobjede!  :Love:

----------


## xavii

Hahaha Stork kraljice  :Laughing:  A žužy tko zna bi li skuzila, nikad ne bi rekla da mi se ovo moze dogoditi, tako da su svi scenariji moguce haha. I ja joj se nadam uskoro, sad sam je radi gore spomenute nezgode opet pomaknula za par dana (ovdje mi bas treba smajlic koji se lupa necim po glavi)  :Cool:

----------


## stork

*xavii* ovaj?  :oklagija:

----------


## nivesa

> ma znam ja sta je abdominalni a sto vaginalni UZV nego pokusavam skontat jesu li "ruke pod guzu" radi loseg/starijeg UZV-a ili je meni ginic "nemaran"...
> 
> bila jutros opet na pracenju,ovaj mjesec imam anovulatorni ciklus....veselim se jer ionako MM nije tu,a s druge strane malo i brinem,da se to mozda cesce ne dogadja...
> doduse ovaj put bas nisam imala nikavih simptoma,nit su me bolili jajnici nit je bilo nesto sluzi....a evo me na 19dc...
> 
> reko mi da se javim 10ak dana nakon sto ih dobijem pa cemo vidit sto ce se dogadjat iduci mjesec....


Pa ako radi uzv samo radi jajnika i jos na gin.stolu za pregled nema potrebe za rukama pod guzom.  :Wink:

----------


## xavii

Haha bas taj, ne znam kako mi je promakao hh

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Kava i ostali napitci su posluženi!

Xavii  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ivchica30

Dobro jutro drage moje, evo javljam se da Vam posluzim tortu i malo vina odmah ujutro za svoj rodjendan. 31 puna danas, puno poklona doslo, ali najdrazi se jos uvijek ceka, dvije crtice na testu. Nadam se da ce i to uskoro.

----------


## maybe---

Sretan rodendan ivchica!! Sve najbolje ti zelim i da ti se najveca zelja ostvari cim prije! Popij koju za mene :D

----------


## MAMI 2

Sretan rođendan !

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzz curke.....evo da vam se pridružim danas sam vadila betu...rezultati tek u četvrtak....mislim da neću ni spavat do tada....:/ inače od prvog dana transfera do danas imam bolove kao za mengu,poneko probadanje u jajnicima i to je to....iscjedak je gotovo nezanemariv..uglavnom umirem sad do četvrtka.... :Raspa:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## orange80

> I moram napravit marker za tumor jajnika CA 125 i naci stare nalaze hormona....bleh....gubim volju za sve to skupa


nivesa, pa zakaj bi gubila volju?!!!

pa kolike žene su izgubile trudnoće (više od jedne) i na kraju postale mame!

pogotovo ova tvoja druga trudnoća je, koliko sam skužila bila toliko rana da njen gubitak statistički ne znači puno, 
hoću reći, to se događa se vrlo često (postoje podaci da čak 15% trudnoća do 12 tjedna završe spontanim)

i ja sam prije uspješne, savršene trudnoće, izgubila dvije.
samo ja sam tada bila puno mlađa i nisam se previše opterećivala time...

----------


## xavii

Ivchica sreeetan rodjendan, zelim crtice sto prijee  :Smile: )

----------


## tetagogolina

> pozzzzz curke.....evo da vam se pridružim danas sam vadila betu...rezultati tek u četvrtak....mislim da neću ni spavat do tada....:/ inače od prvog dana transfera do danas imam bolove kao za mengu,poneko probadanje u jajnicima i to je to....iscjedak je gotovo nezanemariv..uglavnom umirem sad do četvrtka....


aj aj aj aj, pa di se to čeka beta 2 dana???  :Rolling Eyes: 
svakako držim fige za veliku brojčicu i da šta prije dođe četvrtak

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      16.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :kokice: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   35.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       28.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis: 

*
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc*

----------


## žužy

*ivchica30* ,pa sretan ti rođendan!  :pivo:  :mama:  :Kiss: 
Ma doči će i taj najljepši poklon...ako ne baš za ročkas,onda koji dan između! Bitno da dođe!

*putujuca*,očemo na novo odbrojavanje?  :Smile: 

*merienn*,dobro došla u (ne)čekalice! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## littlemouse1

tetagogolina hvala....ma vadila sam u privatnoj klinici,ali oni to šalju u bolnicu pa dok dođe nalaz....uglavnom kompliciraju,ali sad će četvrtak  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

Nasmijala me ova fora sa zamjenom tableta s ketonalima  :Smile: ))
Al ok mogli je i gorih kombinaciha biti

----------


## MAMI 2

Littlemouse ~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivnnu betu, ali moraš se javiti na odbrojavanje na potpomognutoj.
Mene cjeli dan trese groznica.

----------


## littlemouse1

hvala Mami2  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

Ja imam jedno pitanje vezano za mirovanje nakon odnosa...jel zbilja potrebno? 
ja uglavnom rijetko mirujem duže od 3-4 min i odem pod tuš...više stvar navike, ali izgleda da je to navika koju bi možda trebala promjeieniti

----------


## maybe---

Ja ne znam koliko to ima veze. Ja isto odma letim pod tus (a mislila da sam jedina)

----------


## littlemouse1

...blago vama ja sam već zaboravila kako se to radi....  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> nivesa, pa zakaj bi gubila volju?!!!
> 
> pa kolike žene su izgubile trudnoće (više od jedne) i na kraju postale mame!
> 
> pogotovo ova tvoja druga trudnoća je, koliko sam skužila bila toliko rana da njen gubitak statistički ne znači puno, 
> hoću reći, to se događa se vrlo često (postoje podaci da čak 15% trudnoća do 12 tjedna završe spontanim)
> 
> i ja sam prije uspješne, savršene trudnoće, izgubila dvije.
> samo ja sam tada bila puno mlađa i nisam se previše opterećivala time...


Nakon prve sam se jedva sastala sama sa sobom. Do tad sam vec odradila operaciju koju sam jedva prezivjela...hodanje po  bolnicama svaki dan svaki tjedan...nakon gubitka t opet operacija i hodanje po bolnicama...sad opet...i nemam snage...bar ne trenutno. Ova t je bila rana i u samom pocetku ali je vratila stare rane na povrsinu. Dodta mi je bolnica i doktota za cjeli zivot. I sad bi opet trebala na operaciju...e pa ne mogu. Nemam snage a ni vremena. A trudna ne mislim ostat dok god ne dobijem nalaz kariograma sebe i muza. Jos jedan gubitak ne zelim ako ga mogu izbjeci. Rade cu odustat.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure...evo moze caj?!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Zadarmamice može čaj, a i kava za ostale.

Meni je od jučer tako loše, malo me groznica trese malo mi je vruće, ništa me ne boli, ne kašljem, ništa, samo groznica i danas isto.

Ja sam ovaj mjesec na dufastonu da vidimo kako će se spoting ponašati po dufićima.

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      17.12.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   36.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       29.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :pivo: 

*
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc*

----------


## žužy

*Yummy_Mummy*,sretno u ljubičicama! Ima kakvih novosti?

*MAMI 2* ,uh tako je i meni počelo prije tri tjedna...prvo temperatura i groznica a onda bolovi i pritisak kod disanja. I još uvijek kašljem,pholcodine nije ni malo pomogao..
Super za duphiće,iš iš spotting!

*LadyB* ,ja se nikad ne dižem tuširat nakon odnosa,nemam tu naviku...obavim to obično prije hopa cupa jelte.
Al da nekaj pomaže kod začeća,ako si na to mislila-ne bih rekla.

*nivesa*,  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja sam uvijek vjerovala da pomaze i ostajala lezat po 20min, pola h nakon odnosa... osim kod onih "na brzak"  :Grin:  nakon nizanja neuspjeha stavljala sam i jastuk pod dupe, noge u zrak, svijeca uz zid, guza ledjima u zrak... dobro pa s lustera nisam visila!  :Laughing:

----------


## LadyB

> Ja sam uvijek vjerovala da pomaze i ostajala lezat po 20min, pola h nakon odnosa... osim kod onih "na brzak"  nakon nizanja neuspjeha stavljala sam i jastuk pod dupe, noge u zrak, svijeca uz zid, guza ledjima u zrak... dobro pa s lustera nisam visila!


Hahahhaaha  :Smile: ))
Ok probat cu za pocetak bar malo pricekati prije nego odem u kadu  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Ah,tel mi abaudet...  :alexis: 
Zato i velim da mislim da ne pomaže...jer ima da su se svi ti spermići cijedili,,,pa skoro mi do grla naopačke kroz sve ove godine...i šipak.

----------


## LadyB

> Ah,tel mi abaudet... 
> Zato i velim da mislim da ne pomaže...jer ima da su se svi ti spermići cijedili,,,pa skoro mi do grla naopačke kroz sve ove godine...i šipak.


 :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Mislim da od moje O  ovaj ciklus ništa...bar nema ama nikakvih naznaka sa nikoje strane..bez obzira na vodeči folikul pred tjedan dana  :drek:

----------


## stork

> Ah,tel mi abaudet... 
> Zato i velim da mislim da ne pomaže...jer ima da su se svi ti spermići cijedili,,,pa skoro mi do grla naopačke kroz sve ove godine...i šipak.


Nakon ovak detaljnog opisa, tak sam se uživila da sam zadnju riječ pročitala "šupak"!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Nakon ovak detaljnog opisa, tak sam se uživila da sam zadnju riječ pročitala "šupak"!


Hhahaha i ja sam krivo procitala  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Eh,čitate ono kaj očete videti...  :Laughing:  :Cool:  :Coffee: 
Morgen!

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      18.12.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   37.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       30.dc 
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :pivo: 

*
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc*

----------


## littlemouse1

cureeeeeeee  moje.....beta je 405....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

> cureeeeeeee  moje.....beta je 405.......


Jeeeee lijepe vijesti!!!

----------


## žužy

Super,čestitam!  :Smile: 
Danas taman več možeš izvaditi i drugu,pošto je ova od prekjučer!

----------


## littlemouse1

hvalaaaaaaa...... :Very Happy:

----------


## orange80

> cureeeeeeee  moje.....beta je 405.......


suuuper!

----------


## orange80

cure koje se kužite, možete li molim vas baciti oko na moj chart?

stalno mi pomiče dan O pa mi nije jasno

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2eabeb

----------


## žužy

*orange80* ,mislim da ti je O bila na 13.dc a ovaj pad na 20.dc bi mogao biti event. implantac. dip.
Sad je opet pala...ako se zadrži dolje i sutra,vjerojatno nije uspjelo. Čemo vidjeti...

----------


## MAMI 2

Cure moje kaj se događa, nema nikoga, slabo se tipka  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Je...a i lista nam je siromašna... :psiholog:

----------


## orange80

> *orange80* ,mislim da ti je O bila na 13.dc a ovaj pad na 20.dc bi mogao biti event. implantac. dip.
> Sad je opet pala...ako se zadrži dolje i sutra,vjerojatno nije uspjelo. Čemo vidjeti...


*žužy*, primjetila sam da i tebi kao i meni temp. zna biti visoka za vrijeme M (meni baš zna skočit gore na dan kad dobijem  :Undecided: )
a gledajući trudničke grafovi, čini mi se da se to njima baš i ne događa?

jesi li možda kopala i našla ili pretpostavljaš zbog čega se to događa?

----------


## žužy

Bome neznam kaj bi ti rekla...prije mi je uredno pala temp. dan,dva prije menge,i to mi je bio jedan od signala menge.
Sad,nekad padne tek kad dobijem ili kasnije.

----------


## orange80

cure, jel znate što ja sa *srećom_83*?
išla sam malo čačkat po temi jer sam se sjetila da je ona pisala da je imala ful čudan graf
a da je ostala T u tom ciklusu,
i onda odem na njen graf i vidim da izgleda da više nije T  :Sad: 

ajme baš mi je žao ako je tako...

----------


## *sunshine*

Pisite mi sutra 2dc  :Sad:

----------


## putujuca

> *putujuca*,očemo na novo odbrojavanje?


Jel ja sad otvaram novo? ili cekamo <3 zvanicno :D 
cika gin potvrdio T ali jos rano za srcek pa zato cekam.

----------


## Šiškica

Nije rano  :Grin:  otvaraj novo odbrojavanje!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *Yummy_Mummy*,sretno u ljubičicama! Ima kakvih novosti?
> 
> *MAMI 2* ,uh tako je i meni počelo prije tri tjedna...prvo temperatura i groznica a onda bolovi i pritisak kod disanja. I još uvijek kašljem,pholcodine nije ni malo pomogao..
> Super za duphiće,iš iš spotting!
> 
> *LadyB* ,ja se nikad ne dižem tuširat nakon odnosa,nemam tu naviku...obavim to obično prije hopa cupa jelte.
> Al da nekaj pomaže kod začeća,ako si na to mislila-ne bih rekla.
> 
> *nivesa*,


Hvala! Nema novosti niti ikakvih simptoma. Vidjet cemo....

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      19.12.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   38.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       31.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :pivo: 

*
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

Kavicaaaaaa :Coffee: 

**sunshine** ,žao mi je zbog kučkice..  :Love: 

*putujuca* ,bravo za stričeka gina! A ti možeš otvoriti novo odbrojavanje kad god želiš..možeš sada,a možeš i čekati  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

Meni FeFić označio O na 17.dc...neznam baš,jučer je jedino bilo nekih slabašnih naznaka..navečer me lagano boluckalo dolje i imala sam dosta vodeno sluzavog iscjetka.  :neznam:

----------


## orange80

> Jel ja sad otvaram novo? ili cekamo <3 zvanicno :D 
> cika gin potvrdio T ali jos rano za srcek pa zato cekam.


otvaraj, otvaraj!!!  :Very Happy: 

da imamo još jedno prije NG

----------


## orange80

> Jel ja sad otvaram novo? ili cekamo <3 zvanicno :D 
> cika gin potvrdio T ali jos rano za srcek pa zato cekam.





> Meni FeFić označio O na 17.dc...neznam baš,jučer je jedino bilo nekih slabašnih naznaka..navečer me lagano boluckalo dolje i imala sam dosta vodeno sluzavog iscjetka.


a zašto ne?
vidim da nisi označila eggwhite. da jesi, možda bi ti FF označio O punom crtom.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto, ovaj sam ciklus bila uvjerena da nisam trudna, jer nisam imala nikakvih simptoma uopce. Nocas me probadalo u trbuhu toliko da nisam mogla disati. Zabrinula sam se i isla googlati. MOgucnosti su bile slijedece:
pobacaj (iskljucen jer nisam krvarila)
pukla cista (iskljuceno jer nemam ciste i nisam krvarila)
slijepo crijevo (nemam temperaturu i vjerujem da bi boljelo puno vise i duze)
trudnoca-napravila test! Nisam morala cekati niti jednu minutu- bio je najpozitivniji test koji sam ikad vidjela, a jos ne trebam cak niti dobiti mengu.
Slobodno mi plusic pisite, ali nemojte mi otvarati odbrojavanje dok ne predjem tih kriticnih 6 tjedana.

----------


## žužy

Vau *Yummy_mummy* ,čestitam!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put mrvica ostane skroz do kraja!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Vau *Yummy_mummy* ,čestitam!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put mrvica ostane skroz do kraja!


Hvala zuzi, makar , ne nadam se prevec nakon svih silnih pokusaja i pobacaja... ipak drago mi je da smo ovu trudnocu "ufatili" na vrijeme cisto da mi izvade krv i ostale pretrage da vide da li je sve ok sa kromosomima ili je nesto drugo po srijedi...

----------


## žužy

*Yummy*,kak mogu znati jeli sve ok sa kromosomima..koju pretragu ti budu radili?

----------


## ivana.sky

jamimami divno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
drzim najvece fige!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> vidim da nisi označila eggwhite. da jesi, možda bi ti FF označio O punom crtom.


A nemrem označiti kad ga nije bilo...i dalje povremeno imam sluzavi bež-smečkasti icjedak,mislim da je ipak bila ono neka nakupina stare krvi u maternici..

----------


## zadarmamica

Yummy_mummy od srca cestitam i drzim fige da se beba odrzi.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav cure! Eto, ovaj sam ciklus bila uvjerena da nisam trudna, jer nisam imala nikakvih simptoma uopce. Nocas me probadalo u trbuhu toliko da nisam mogla disati. Zabrinula sam se i isla googlati. MOgucnosti su bile slijedece:
> pobacaj (iskljucen jer nisam krvarila)
> pukla cista (iskljuceno jer nemam ciste i nisam krvarila)
> slijepo crijevo (nemam temperaturu i vjerujem da bi boljelo puno vise i duze)
> trudnoca-napravila test! Nisam morala cekati niti jednu minutu- bio je najpozitivniji test koji sam ikad vidjela, a jos ne trebam cak niti dobiti mengu.
> Slobodno mi plusic pisite, ali nemojte mi otvarati odbrojavanje dok ne predjem tih kriticnih 6 tjedana.


Draga sve znas....pusa sretno!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *Yummy*,kak mogu znati jeli sve ok sa kromosomima..koju pretragu ti budu radili?


Dr opce prakse mi je rekla da mogu znati iz krvi majke. Ne znam koje pretrage ce raditi...

----------


## nivesa

Papa test je stigao...nalaz los...u prvom mj kolposkopija i odstranjivanje ciste kad dode nalaz kolposkopije pa ak ce trebat operirat maternicu da rjesim sve od jednom..... dobila sam uputnicu za kariogram ...bar nesto dobro...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Papa test je stigao...nalaz los...u prvom mj kolposkopija i odstranjivanje ciste kad dode nalaz kolposkopije pa ak ce trebat operirat maternicu da rjesim sve od jednom..... dobila sam uputnicu za kariogram ...bar nesto dobro...


Ajde, barem su otkrili sto je problem. Sretno na operaciji i onda spremno u nove pobjede!

----------


## orange80

> Pozdrav cure! Eto, ovaj sam ciklus bila uvjerena da nisam trudna, jer nisam imala nikakvih simptoma uopce. Nocas me probadalo u trbuhu toliko da nisam mogla disati. Zabrinula sam se i isla googlati. MOgucnosti su bile slijedece:
> pobacaj (iskljucen jer nisam krvarila)
> pukla cista (iskljuceno jer nemam ciste i nisam krvarila)
> slijepo crijevo (nemam temperaturu i vjerujem da bi boljelo puno vise i duze)
> trudnoca-napravila test! Nisam morala cekati niti jednu minutu- bio je najpozitivniji test koji sam ikad vidjela, a jos ne trebam cak niti dobiti mengu.
> Slobodno mi plusic pisite, ali nemojte mi otvarati odbrojavanje dok ne predjem tih kriticnih 6 tjedana.


yummy_mummy, a da li ti je ginić preporučio da u slučaju T koristiš one uobičajene stvari koje se daju
u slučaju ponavljajućih pobačaja: progesteron, aspirin i sl.?

----------


## nivesa

> Ajde, barem su otkrili sto je problem. Sretno na operaciji i onda spremno u nove pobjede!


Nista nisu otkrili...zato i idem na kolposkopiju....i biopsiju.. nadene su abnormalne stanice. Veaelim se kariogramu..da bar taj dio otpiaem konacno

----------


## bubekica

> Dr opce prakse mi je rekla da mogu znati iz krvi majke. Ne znam koje pretrage ce raditi...


onda pretpostavljam da analiziraju tvoje kromosome.
kromosome djeteta preko krvi majke mogu analizirati tek nakon 10. tt (nifty, praena i sl. testovi), kad se razvije posteljica.

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* sto kaze papa test?

----------


## nivesa

Abnormalne stanice. Ne znaju koje. A s obzirom na cin od ranije i konizaciju sve je moguce.... rekao mi je strucan naziv ali sam u trenu kad je spomenuo kolposkopiju zaboravila sve ostalo.

----------


## bubekica

ascus?
ne boj se kolposkopije, to je bezbolan pregled.

----------


## LadyB

YUMMI jeeeeeeee neka sve bude dobro bas se veselim zbog tebe!!!! <3

Ja vas stalno pratim al ne stignem tipkat puno bas sam usred posla stalno...

Nivesa samo jedno po jedno, ja se stvarno nadam da ces skupit jos malo snage i strpljenja za sve sto te ceka..

----------


## tetagogolina

*yummi mummy*  :fige:  za malu bebicu

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> yummy_mummy, a da li ti je ginić preporučio da u slučaju T koristiš one uobičajene stvari koje se daju
> u slučaju ponavljajućih pobačaja: progesteron, aspirin i sl.?


Ne, zato sto su moji nalazi hormona ok i nemam problema sa zgrusavanjem kravi radi kojeg se daje aspirin. U mom slucaju on ne bi pomogao.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> onda pretpostavljam da analiziraju tvoje kromosome.
> kromosome djeteta preko krvi majke mogu analizirati tek nakon 10. tt (nifty, praena i sl. testovi), kad se razvije posteljica.


Valjda, nemam pojma. Bila sam kod doktorice, rekla je da jos nisu stigli nalazi mojih kromosoma i da cekaju te nalaze. Danas su mi vadili krv da mi vide betuhcg ili kako se vec zove... vadjenje krvi cu morati ponoviti u ponedjeljak. Isto tako mi je doktorica ponovila test za trudnocu i opet nismo morale niti minutu cekati. Odmah je bio pozitivan.

----------


## MAMI 2

Yummy čestitam.
Neka sve bude ok, a mora zaslužila si.
Nivesa draga nadam se da će kolposkopija ipak biti ok.  Kad si imala letz.
Mene je danas pokočili gornji dio leđa, baš sam sva kilava.

A imam i ja svoj bisrr sa dufastonima, nakon 5 dana pijenja, skužim da pijem 1 dnevno a da je rekao gin 2, na kutiji ne piše i danas sam u torbi našla povjest gdje piše 2. Baš me krenuli.

----------


## nivesa

> ascus?
> ne boj se kolposkopije, to je bezbolan pregled.


Mislim da ascus. Bila sam vec puno puta na kolposkopiji...na zalost ni broj ne znam. Al hvala na podrsci. Ne bojim se ja pregleda nego nalaza...bila sam na letzu u 3mj 2013. Papa iza toga relativno ok.cin 1, pa iza toga nista i onda cin 2. Svasta nesta se zaredalo. Eto i mm je dobio uputnicu pa cu nas narucit na sv. Duh jer je tamo puno prije gotov nalaz.

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam godinama ratovala s hpv-om, ali srecom nakon biopsije se nije vratio.
Pokusaj nekako pumpati imunitet, propolis, betaglukan???

Yummy  :fige:  za lijepu duplajucu betu!

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      20.12.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   39.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       32.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :pivo: 

*
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Dobro jutro! Evo friškog čajeka,kavice,ma svega jega..  :Coffee: 
*orange80*,sretno u ljubičicama!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ludnica,merienn*,kak ste nam vi?

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo.bas sam se nekako sretna digla.odmorna.i glaaadna. :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Nivesa gdje si išla na letz?
Ja sam imala cin 3 2009 i imala isto letz i od tada su mi sve pape uredne hb.

----------


## nivesa

U vinogradsku . Kod mene je bio cin 3 + cis. A problem je bio sto je cin usao u maternicu. Dr mi je objasnio da obicno slabiji cin bude iznutra a jaci izvana. Naravno kod mene je bilo obrnuto.

----------


## nivesa

> Ja sam godinama ratovala s hpv-om, ali srecom nakon biopsije se nije vratio.
> Pokusaj nekako pumpati imunitet, propolis, betaglukan???
> 
> Yummy  za lijepu duplajucu betu!


Betaglukan? Di kupim i kak se to pije?

----------


## MAMI 2

Betaglukan imaš u ljekarnama.

----------


## nivesa

Da li znas jel se smije pit bas na svoju ruku? Nikad ne pijem nista sta dr nije preporucio zbog cjele situacije kod mene. Samo me brine da li smije to bas svatko?

----------


## nivesa

Bezveze te gnjavim. Pitat cu tete u ljekarni  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ma to ti je za podizanje imuniteta, mislim da možeš piti, sad jedino ako nemaš neku alergiju na neki sastojak.
Samo da te upozorim da je jakooo skupo.

----------


## nivesa

Koliko kosta? Da li su to kapi ili tablete?

----------


## MAMI 2

Tablete i ja kad sam gledala nudila mi neke za cca 500 kn, sada nemam pojma, vjerojatno ima različitih.


Krenuo moj spoting, muka mi je više, sve sam svjesnija da ga se nikad neću riješiti i nikad ugledati +, nemam pojma čemu se više nadam.

----------


## nivesa

Mami zao mi je za spoting....bas sranje.

----------


## žužy

I moj spotting se pojačava..  :Undecided: 

*nivesa*,imaš na iherbu puuuuno jeftinije solgarov betaglukan.. http://www.iherb.com/Solgar-Beta-1-3...2&sr=null&ic=1  u ljekarni je 250-300kn.

----------


## LadyB

Koju folnu uzimate ili ste uzimale ili preporucate? 
Ja sam Solgarovu zadnja 2mj, pa ne znam jel to ok?

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      21.12.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Zaljubljen: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   40.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       33.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :pivo: 

*
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

> Koju folnu uzimate ili ste uzimale ili preporucate? 
> Ja sam Solgarovu zadnja 2mj, pa ne znam jel to ok?


Imaš Folacin,i dobije se na recept pa nemoraš kupovati.

----------


## LadyB

> Imaš Folacin,i dobije se na recept pa nemoraš kupovati.


Rekla mi je gin da pijem ali nije ista predlozila ni "receptirala"..hmmm

Folacin je bas kompletan neko preparat s jos dodanim mineralima i vitaminima ili samo folna?

----------


## žužy

Folacin je samo folatna kiselina,nema ničeg drugog ..

Meni je ovo izgleda menga ( :Confused: ) jer vidim da idu i oni komadići endića oguljeni...a sve suhasto smeđe...Pa koga vraga. Na 19.dc.

----------


## nivesa

zuzy to je sad m nakon kiretaze??

----------


## nivesa

Eto da vam dam jos malo nade...moja frendica koja vec god danan pokusava ostat t je danas konacno ugledala svoj +!!! konacno!!! I eto bas sam happy zbog nje!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure, bas sam se sjetila da ste me pitale imam li kakve simptome, rekla sam da nisam. I sad, po 100 x u danu se bacam na humus, kao i svaki dan u poslijednje vrijeme. Naprosto ga ne mogu pustiti iz ruku. Upravo sam citala o njemu online, i zapravo ispada da je nevjerojatno zdrav. Sadrzi zeljezo, B6 vitamin, folate i da ne nabrajam dalje... saljem vam clanak o njemu, i toplo vam ga preporucam. Ima mnostvo recepata, ali svi recepti imaju zajednicke slijedece sastojke: limun, cesnjak, slanutak, sol, papar i tahini (pasta od maslinova ulja i sezama, lako ga same napravite), te maslinovo ulje.
Saljem vam clanak:
http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/bene...mmus-4608.html

Samo da napomenem da svugdje spominju da se jede kao namaz na kruhu. Meni osobno bi pretezak bio s kruhom, pa u njega umacem svjeze povrce (mrkva, krastavac, brokula, paprika)...

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      22.12.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   41.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       34.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc*

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav zuzi? Jel to danas ti kuhas caj/kavu?

----------


## žužy

> zuzy to je sad m nakon kiretaze??


*nivesa*,nisam imala kiretažu...a prva menga nakon spont. u listopadu mi je došla 27 dana od početka krvarenja,normalno.
Ovo sad neznam kaj je,spotting koji je počeo na 19. dc i tu i tam se najde neki mali komadič na dnevnom..inače klasični spotting,nikako normalna mega.
Ako su mi se ipak menge srozale na ovo,onda sam fakat doktakla dno sa ciklusima.

Baš mi je drago zbog tvoje frendice  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav zuzi? Jel to danas ti kuhas caj/kavu?


Ja uvijek kuham kavu,čaj,kuhanca..ma sve kaj poželite   :Kiss: 
Afkors,dok me *MAMI* ne pretekne.

*Yummy*,humus nikad nisam probala,al znam da je zdrav...slanutak sam nedavno prvi put pak probala i mogu ti reči da me nije oduševio hahaha,mogu i bez njega.

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure zaboravila sam sve oko plodnih i neplodnih dana i oko krvarenja.
Frendica sinoc salje por da su joj plodni dani a da ima krvi na papiru i gacicama.a to joj se nikad ne dogada.
Sad sam i ja zbunjena ostala.

----------


## žužy

Neke cure kod ovuliranja imaju malo krvarenja..a eto,za sve postoji prvi put.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa*,nisam imala kiretažu...a prva menga nakon spont. u listopadu mi je došla 27 dana od početka krvarenja,normalno.
> Ovo sad neznam kaj je,spotting koji je počeo na 19. dc i tu i tam se najde neki mali komadič na dnevnom..inače klasični spotting,nikako normalna mega.
> Ako su mi se ipak menge srozale na ovo,onda sam fakat doktakla dno sa ciklusima.
> 
> Baš mi je drago zbog tvoje frendice


Ma joj mislila sam na spontani. Mozda treba vremena da se ciklus skulira.ja se vec 7 dana osjecam kao da cu procurit svaki cas.

----------


## orange80

> *nivesa*,nisam imala kiretažu...a prva menga nakon spont. u listopadu mi je došla 27 dana od početka krvarenja,normalno.
> Ovo sad neznam kaj je,spotting koji je počeo na 19. dc i tu i tam se najde neki mali komadič na dnevnom..inače klasični spotting,nikako normalna mega.
> Ako su mi se ipak menge srozale na ovo,onda sam fakat doktakla dno sa ciklusima.
> 
> Baš mi je drago zbog tvoje frendice



moguće je da ti se hormoni još malo "preslaguju" nakon postupka/pobačaja
ili ti je ovaj ciklus anuvalotarni, što se normalno ponekad dešava.

ja sam takav ciklus sa blagim spottingom više dana prije M imala samo jednom u životu i to u ciklusu nakon AIH-a,
vjerojatno kao reakcija na stimulaciju u prethodnom ciklusu.

----------


## žužy

Nikad nakon tolkih postupka i raznih stimulacija mi nije bilo problema,menga bi uvijek došla na vrijeme i sve je bilo kako treba. Sad nisam niti imala stimulaciju.
Eh,sad citiram sama sebe... "a eto,za sve postoji prvi put".

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzzzzz svima...danas ponovila betu...sutra nalaz...nadam se da se pravilno dupla i da će sve biti ok.... :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> Nikad nakon tolkih postupka i raznih stimulacija mi nije bilo problema,menga bi uvijek došla na vrijeme i sve je bilo kako treba. Sad nisam niti imala stimulaciju.
> Eh,sad citiram sama sebe... "a eto,za sve postoji prvi put".


i ja mislim da za sve postoji prvi put i da se ne trebaš brinuti da će ti od sada na dalje tako biti,
već da je ovo izuzetak.

npr. ja sam bila x puta na klomifenima, a ciklusi nakon su bili totalno različiti:
od toga da bi se unedogled produljili, ili taj sa spottingom, ili normalan koda ništa nije bilo ili
ostala trudna u ciklusu kada nisam bila stimulirana, a nakon nekoliko stimuliranih ciklusa...

----------


## MAMI 2

Hej komadi!
 Evo kukam kofi , predahnite.
Žuži sutra 2 dc.

----------


## zasad skulirana

da ja prijavim,stigli nalazi briseva i pape...sve uredno....pijem folnu (khm,ponekad zaboravim uzet)...dakle,teren pripremljen... :Grin: 

kako je zadnji ciklus bio anovulatoran ginic mi je reko da mu se javim 10ti dan nakon sto dobijem pa da popratimo iduci ciklus....
s obzirom da ce MM bit doma bas se veselim da dobijem i konkretne upute kada u akciju....  :Smile: 

littlemouse1 sretno sa duplanjem!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!

Kavaaaaa, i ostali napitci, ajmo ekipa.

----------


## stork

Jutrooo!
Što se čeka s novim odbrojavanjem?

----------


## littlemouse1

cure moja beta je 4447...... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*LISTA** ZA      23.12.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :psiholog: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   42.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       35.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem: 

*
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,tnx na napitcima.. :mama: 
A bemu miša i spottingu i mengi na 24.dc! Jesi u kontaktu sa dr,možda ti treba jača doza progesterona?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto, nazvala me doktorica jjutrost da mi kaze da mi beta raste u skladu sa mojom trudnocom. Rano je reci, ali cini se da ce sve biti ok, u tom slucaju tiskam 30.8.2015.  :Preskace uze:

----------


## bubekica

*YM* kolika je beta?

----------


## Decembar

pozdrav!!

   pridruzujem se cekalicama  :Smile:  20.12 je bio ET, a vrijeme ne ide nikako! nikakvih simptoma, osjecaja ni nis... sretno svima!

----------


## ivana.sky

> pozdrav cure! Eto, nazvala me doktorica jjutrost da mi kaze da mi beta raste u skladu sa mojom trudnocom. Rano je reci, ali cini se da ce sve biti ok, u tom slucaju tiskam 30.8.2015.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*Yummy*,super!  :Smile: 
Kolke su ti bile bete?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *Yummy*,super! 
> Kolke su ti bile bete?


Nemam pojma. Ovdje ti to ne kazu. Kazu samo ako nesto nije u redu ili je pretjerano. Dr mi je rekla da beta raste u skladu sa danima trudnoce. Da je rezultat super i neka se ne brinem, nego uzivam.  Sredinom sijecnja imam uzv. Odustala sam od privatnog poroda. Ici cu preko NHS-a.

----------


## MAMI 2

> *MAMI*,tnx na napitcima..
> A bemu miša i spottingu i mengi na 24.dc! Jesi u kontaktu sa dr,možda ti treba jača doza progesterona?


Ma nisam u nikakvom kontaktu, rekao mi je da pijem pa da vidim kako će mi biti, da on ustvari i nije pobornik dufastona, odnosno da smatra da to nije tako veliki problem da se ztebam krkati hormonima.
A kako sam ja pametna pila samo jednu naravno da mi nije dosta, vidjet ću ima li netko viška pa da slijedeći mjesec probam piti dvije dnevno.

----------


## MAMI 2

Yummy super neka tako i ostane!

----------


## nivesa

Yummy sad samo laganini naprjed!! Za koji mj se koturas  :Wink:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy sad samo laganini naprjed!! Za koji mj se koturas


Ma ja sam prava okruglica! Koturam se ja bilo da sam trudna, bilo da nisam.  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

> Ma nisam u nikakvom kontaktu, rekao mi je da pijem pa da vidim kako će mi biti, da on ustvari i nije pobornik dufastona, odnosno da smatra da to nije tako veliki problem da se ztebam krkati hormonima.
> A kako sam ja pametna pila samo jednu naravno da mi nije dosta, vidjet ću ima li netko viška pa da slijedeći mjesec probam piti dvije dnevno.


ili stavljati vaginalno, što je po nekima bolje

ne znam kako ti netko nakon x vremena pokušavanja može sa sigurnošću reći da to nije problem?

jesi li vadila progesteron, 21 dc?

----------


## orange80

cure evo meni danas 29 dc, i od vještice za sada ništa.

a od simptoma, uz to što se osjećam napuhnuto, jutros sam se 
probudila sa malo otečenim prstima na rukama.
budući da to nije neki uobičajeni simptom trudnoće, a niti to imam pred M, malo sam googlala
i naravno naišla na niz boleština koje bi mogle biti  :Laughing: 

jel imala neka taj simptom, bilo pred M ili pred T?

----------


## žužy

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 
*LISTA** ZA      24.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   43.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       36.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

*"Sretan Božić svima"*

----------


## žužy

Sretan vam badnjak  :grouphug: 
Jesu kolači gotovi?

----------


## ivana.sky

sreetan  :Heart:  jos jucer popodne, danas uzivamo s obiteljima i u kicenju bora navecer  :Smile:  ho ho ho
lijepo se provedite svi  :Kiss:

----------


## xavii

Na dobro vam dosao Badnji dan!  :Smile:  Ja sam pravila 7 vrsta kolaca, od toga su mi 3 uspjela, antitalent sam zesci, al imam volje za desetoricu haha Od moje M jos nista, ne znam jel to do one epizode sa voltarenima ili sto, ugl pricekat cu jos par dana pa onda vidjeti sto dalje. Uzivajte svi sa svojim obiteljima  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

sretan vam svima ovaj lijepi dan

kolači gotovi, ove godine puno skromnije što se količine tiče, ali dr.mi ograničio kretanje pa je to moj maximum  :Embarassed:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

POzdrav cure! Eto, patka sutra spremna za pecenje, a meni takva muka da mogu samo sicusne zalogaje.... i to nesto dosadno. Ipak, drago mi je kad znam razlog zasto se tako osjecam. Zelim vam svima ugodan i blagoslovljen Bozic i da vam bude ko i meni sad na Novu 2015. i to iz istog razloga...

----------


## ivana.sky

Sretan Bozic cureee!! Da sto prije ugledate svoje + i zagrlite svoje srecice!!!!  :grouphug:

----------


## tetagogolina

sretan bozic svima!!! da sto prije ugledate plusice!!!

----------


## žužy

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 
*LISTA** ZA      25.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   44.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       37.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

*"Sretan Božić svima"*

----------


## žužy

*Sretan vam Božić!*
Ja složila 5 vrsti,nekaj dobila,skoro sve podijelila  :Very Happy:  
*xavii* ,bravo za volju! 
A još nema vještice..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam se što prije vratiš na listicu!
*Yummy*,uživaj u ovom sretnom božiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

Od srca Sretan vam Božić!!!!!  :Smile: 
Nek vas posluzi zdravlje i da vam svima uskoro donese +

----------


## nivesa

Sretan Bozic cure! Iduci da docekamo sa strucama u rukama  :Smile:

----------


## xavii

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic svima. Ja dobila M na dar, pisite sutra 2dc, vracam se na listu (iako sam se potajno nadala nekom bozicnom cudu  :Sad: )

----------


## nivesa

Xavii  :Sad:  al eto u nove pobjede ! Mozda ti je m poklon za iduci uspjesni ciklus  :Wink:

----------


## Ženica_85

Drage cure, 
iako se ne javljam baš, rado Vas sve pročitam i želim vam svima ono što si i same priželjkujete!  :Smile:  
Nazdravimo tome uz  :mama:  i pusa svima! 
Možda ste već vidjele ovaj video, ali želim ga podijeliti sa vama i poželjeti nam svima da što prije ovako proslavimo Božić  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:  

http://www.roditelji.hr/lifestyle/vi...-bebom-u-kuci/ 
Pusa u Zadar, Sjevernu Irsku, Osijek, Italiju, Koprivnicu, Zg i gdje god!  :Smile:

----------


## *sunshine*

Cure,, od srca sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic i sve najbolje!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Drage moje sretan i blagoslovljen Božić!

Kavicu sam skuhala, poslužite se!

----------


## žužy

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 
*LISTA** ZA      26.12.2014.  *   :grouphug: 

******~~*****~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~***~~**** 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   45.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       38.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc +
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc 
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Heart:   :Heart:  

*
 šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   2.dc* 

*"Sretan Božić svima"*

----------


## žužy

Hej kokice! 
*xavii* ,a žao mi je što nije bilo božićnog čuda  :Love:  
*Ženica_85* ,pusa u Zagreb tebi i svim ostalim odbrojavalicama gdje god bile.
Ako ima koja Štefica,sretan imendan!  :Kiss:

----------


## luce4

dobar večer.vidim ovdje se kuhaju i kave pa da se pridružim.može li na listu i moj datum 15.12 počeo ciklus.pozdrav onima koje već jesu mame i koje će tek biti.i da neznam za vas al veselim se sanjkanju.pozzzdravv

----------


## kudri

cure gonjodomke, simptome na sunce! 
*žužy, zasad skuliranam, ludnica* da čujemo :D

cure, meni je danas cijeli dan neka sukrvica kad se brišem nakon pišanja. jel moguće da je ovulacijsko krvarenje? baš mi je i trakica bila pozitivna danas...

----------


## zasad skulirana

nemam ti ja prijavka draga kudri,jedva cekam da procurim,MM stize doma za 4dn pa cemo onda s veseljem u hopa-cupa akciju...hi hi....

----------


## LadyB

Cure malo kasnim al za dobre zelje nikad nije kasno  :Smile: 
Sve najbolje za Bozic  :Smile:

----------


## orange80

Cure, sretan Bozic sa zakasnjenjem i od mene.
Od moje M jos nista, a na 31dc vec nisam bila tko zna od kada. Od simptoma: naotecenost, trbuh mi je nekako pun i stalno moram ici pi.
ali to su simptomi kao i pred M pa  se ne nadam previse...

----------


## ivana.sky

hoces piskiti testic?

----------


## orange80

Necu, jutros ipak dobila  :Sad: 
Mmmrziiim kad kasni,
ako vec treba nek dode na vrijeme!

pisite mi, molim, 1dc

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      27.12.2014.  *  :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   46.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       39.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi:  

*

hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   3.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc *

----------


## žužy

*orange80* ,a mamicu joj njenu..baš je vještica,žao mi je.

*kudri*,moj spotting il kaj to več je,još uvijek traje..9 dana. I neznam zbilja kaj da mislim...čas je to samo bež iscjedak čas smeđe mrvičasto,pa hrpa prozirne sluzi sa smeđim nečim...aaaaaaaa  :Storma s bičem: 
Čak sam i testa pišnula (no coment),neg.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

----------


## Šiškica

žužy baš mi žao što te spoting zeza i što je čudan!!
Do prije 6 mj. sam i sama muku mučila , mislila sam da ću izluditi od 20. dc do 29. dc od svježe crvene krvi do svih nijansi smeđe.

Sad je hvala Bogu super, pojavi se dva tri dana prije M.,   al su se lagano vratili prištići ( tu i tamo koji) i bolovi u (.)(.).
Pijem Euthyrox 25 jednu tableticu dnevno i TSH je pao sa 2 i nešt na 1,6 .. endokrinologica super zadovoljna a ja odustala od MPO i cijele priče o drugom djetetu..
I tak se pitam što radim uopće na listi ? 
A odgovor je iz navike, ljepo mi je s vama  i naravno da znam koji mi je dc!!

moram priznat već tri mjeseca(ciklusa) mirim se sama sa sobom i činjenicom da drugog djeteta nikada neće biti !! 
Svaki dan je sve lakše, mogu reć čak i oslobađajuće!! 
Više ništ ne pratim i uživam !!!
Znam da će mnoge reć imaš već jedno djete pa ti je lako!!
 Napokon mi se posložilo u glavi  da više ne mogu živjeti u toj tuzi , bolu, grču, neostvarenoj želji, život juri pored mene a ja ga ne živim!!
Cijela ta priča neplodnosti, MPO -a, 9 postupaka , je ostavila toliko ožiljaka da je napokon vrijeme da ih krenem lječiti a ne produbljivati!!

eto sad sam se malo istresla !!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Šiškica

Kad će novo odbrojavanje curke?

----------


## žužy

> Napokon mi se posložilo u glavi  da više ne mogu živjeti u toj tuzi , bolu, grču, neostvarenoj želji, život juri pored mene a ja ga ne živim!!
> Cijela ta priča neplodnosti, MPO -a, 9 postupaka , je ostavila toliko ožiljaka da je napokon vrijeme da ih krenem lječiti a ne produbljivati!!


Točno to,i ja sam odlučila početi natrag živjeti a ne da mi se sve okreče oko mpo i toga svega.
Ne mogu reči da sam odustala,to ne budem nikada...jednostavno mi se malo posložilo u glavi,nakon zadnjeg postupka.
 :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Cure moje, ja pauziram već više od godine dana, nisam odustala, čvrsto se tim mislima odupirem, ali stvarnost je možda ipak malo drugačija od one koju zamišljam. Teško je i srce boli, tim više što i dalje iz mjeseca u mjesec pratim ovulaciju, lovimo "dane" i pokušavamo prirodno. Mozak je za*eban dio mog organizma  :Laughing: (i nisam fulala smajlića, hehe)

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure, eto, da ja i sa vama podijelim svoje sumnje. Nesto mi nikako ne stima kod ove trudnoce. Tocno osjecam na kojoj se strani beba nalazi. Lezala sam u kadi i trbuh mi je lagano pulsirao...to mi je neobicno za 5 tjedana... Opcenito, ta mi je zadnja menga bila jako sumnjiva jer mi je bilo muka, cice mi se nisu pretvorile u dvije carape (sto je uobicajeno kod mojih mengi). Cak i nakon menge su bile napuhane...Konstantno sam imala pojacan iscijedak (kao u trudnoci) tako da mi je bilo tesko skuzit kad ovuliram. Na kraju sam koristila lh trakicu da skuzim jesam li u plodnim danima i bila je pozitivna. Prije mege sam napravila test na trudnocu i nisam morala cekati 5 min, odmah je pokazao pozitivno. I tako sam pocela razmisljati da sam mozda dulje trudna nego sto jesam. Isla sam googleati i ispalo je da, ako si trudna, lh test ce biti pozitivan, jer je hormon u ovulaciji prisutan i u trudnoci. Drugim rijecima, test na trudnocu nece se pokazati pozitivnim na ovulaciju, ali, ako pisas na lh test, a trudna si, bit ce pozitivan. Sad sam na 100 slatkih muka, jesam li 5 ili 9 tjedana trudna...
Jucer sam popisala lh test i pozitivan je. Dakle, ta teorija je tocna...
Ovo pisem tek toliko da znate, ako vam kasni menga a nemate test za trudnocu pri ruci, a imate lh, slobodno na njega pisnite...

----------


## ivana.sky

eto jos jedne potvrde... i ja sam svoju T otkrila posto mi je lh bila pozitivna 4 dana zaredom na kraju ciklusa  :Smile: 
e a jami zasto si u kadi? jel nije to kao "zabranjeno" u T?
kad ides na pregled?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> eto jos jedne potvrde... i ja sam svoju T otkrila posto mi je lh bila pozitivna 4 dana zaredom na kraju ciklusa 
> e a jami zasto si u kadi? jel nije to kao "zabranjeno" u T?
> kad ides na pregled?


Hehehehe! Kada je samo u RH zabranjena u trudnoci...posto ja zivim preko granice, mogu se u kadi namakati dok mi koza ne otpadne koliko se razmocila  :Wink: ...ovdje je, naprotiv, cak i preporucaju trudnicama...

----------


## ivana.sky

ma da? hahaha a dobro nije da je zabranjena ali preporucuju izbjegavat... kazu da nije dobro prvo zbog bakterija a onda zbog topline, koja povecava krvne zile pa moze izazvat krvarenja...

kad se kod vas ide na 1.uzv? jel ides uskoro da vidis koji si tt  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Gluposti! Toliko se boje bakterija iz kade da onda klistiraju zenu na porodu kako bi njezine "domace" bakterije zamijenili onim opasnim bolnickima...ne bih se stela mjesati... Nisam nikada dobila bakterijjsku infekciju kupajuci se u kadi, niti znam ijednu osobu koja je. S druge strane, znam hrpu zena koje su upravo u bolnici pobrale razne infekcije...

Kod nas se UZV prvi puta radi sa 12 tjedana. Posto moja trudnoca spada pod rizicnu, poslat ce me u 8. tt...

----------


## ivana.sky

uf ajde neka ti sto prije proleti vrijeme i da sve bude ok!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Samo da mucnine projdu, mrzim ih vise od 10 poroda!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      28.12.2014.  *  :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   47.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       40.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi:  

*

hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   4.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc *

----------


## žužy

> Tocno osjecam na Sad sam na 100 slatkih muka, jesam li 5 ili 9 tjedana trudna...


*Yummy*,čemu dilema kad su ti rekli da ti beta odgovara tjednima u kojima jesi,dakle 5.tt.
Samo laganini do prvog uzv-a,uživaj maximalno,pa i u mučninama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Cure moje, ja pauziram već više od godine dana, nisam odustala, čvrsto se tim mislima odupirem, ali stvarnost je možda ipak malo drugačija od one koju zamišljam. Teško je i srce boli, tim više što i dalje iz mjeseca u mjesec pratim ovulaciju, lovimo "dane" i pokušavamo prirodno. Mozak je za*eban dio mog organizma (i nisam fulala smajlića, hehe)


Prvo  :Kiss:  a onda  :Love:  i na kraju  :pivo:  !

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzzzzzzz curke....evo da vam se javim bila sam na prvom pregledu kao trudnica na badnjak i trudni smo 5tjedana...i veliki smo 2mm...jako sam ponosna i sretna iako još i sama u nekim trenucima ne vjerujem da se meni to događa...za dva tjedna idemo na pregled da čujemo srčeko... :Smile:  svima vama želim sve najbolje i da bude puno trudnica i malih slatkih bebača.... :grouphug:  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Yummy mozes si kupit onaj test koji odredi tt. Nije precizan 100% ali sigurno ce ti bit lakse

----------


## stork

Jutrekooo! 
Samo da vam mahnem... Mi smo danas 18+3tt i već se lijepo rituckamo  :Heart:  

Posipam vas sve with baby dust **************************************************  **********************

----------


## nivesa

Cure di u Zg mogu napravit ca 125?

----------


## kudri

nivesa, šta ti je to ca 125?

----------


## nivesa

Marker za tumor jajnika

----------


## stork

Nivesa to inače ide na uputnicu, znam jer je frendica operirala, a inače znam da privat radi Poliklinika Croatia osiguranje, na online naručivanje daju i 10% popusta, a imaš i kompletan cjenik.

----------


## nivesa

Imam upitnicu samo me zanima u koju bolnicu moram ic. Ako tko zna da ne zivkam okolo.

----------


## kudri

ne znam, ali držim fige da je sve ok...to je zbog lošeg pape?

----------


## nivesa

> ne znam, ali držim fige da je sve ok...to je zbog lošeg pape?


Ne to je zbog ciste koja me zeza vec neko vrjeme. Ali je sad narasla pa se dr boji da nije promjenila i namjenu  :Smile:  da se vidi da li je maligno ili benigno. Tj da li je rak ili ne. Nekak mi je sve to vec smjesno i komicno i vise se nenplacem nego smijem. Valjda obrambeni mehanizam. Sad zovem sv duh i odbije me zena . Nece me narucit hahaha koji smjeh pa da poludis

----------


## stork

Petrova ili Rebro

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      29.12.2014.  *  :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   48.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       41.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33.dc 
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   5.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc *

----------


## kudri

žužy, 30dc??? :D

----------


## žužy

A neznam kaj da ti velim...danas kao malo više smeđeg i tekučijeg iscjetka,al nebi to još stavila pod mengu  :Undecided: 
Budem vidla do kraja dana kak bude. Polako me izluđuje sve to skupa a neznam koga da pitam u vezi toga.

----------


## kudri

ajoj...znam, izludi čekanje. i nadanje koje nezaobilazno dolazi iz svako čekanje...

----------


## kudri

iz=uz...

----------


## žužy

Ma jok,nema "onog" nadanja...samo glupo iščekivanje oče li više stat ili krenut pošteno.

Di su nam *ludnica,merienn*?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooooooooo!

Komadi kava je na stolu!

----------


## kudri

jutro!zasad skulirana i šiškica su mi isto sumnjive nešto!!!ja noćas uopće nisam mogla spavati i počeo me boljeti trbuh onako laaagano, ali kao pred mengu

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroooo

Lady.x je isto trudna.nije se dugo javljala ali sam vidila da je otvorila na trudnickom temu.nesto joj je zadebljano na maternici.

----------


## <mišica>

evo mene nakon nekog vremena, pišite mi danas 8DC pa da se družimo  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      30.12.2014.  *  :worldcup: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :fige: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   49.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       42.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :utezi:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   6.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc *

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>*,dobro došla natrag! I što krače ostala  :Smile: 

Ja procijenila da mi je jučer ipak iscjedak bio jači nego do sad,danas isto tako..a i par put me lagano zašarafilo dolje..pa sam upisala za jučer 1.dc.
Kako bude da bude..

----------


## žužy

*putujuca* se nije dugo javila..nadam se da je sve ok.
Još je sutra mogu držati na listi.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *putujuca* se nije dugo javila..nadam se da je sve ok.
> Još je sutra mogu držati na listi.


Ocemo otvoriti odbrojavanje za putujucu?

----------


## žužy

A neznam kaj bi ti rekla...nekak mi se neće u tuđe ime ako se nije sama složila. 
Hoćeš ti otvoriti svoje pa kad *putujuca* dođe,lako otvori novo,bez obzira kaj više nebude na listi?
Da otvorimo još jedno u ovoj staroj  :Very Happy:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Joj zuzi, ja bih jos malo pricekala prije nego otvorim svoje odbrojavanje, ako je to u redu. S obzirom na povijest spontanih, bolje pricekati dok se bebac posteno ne ugnijezdi. Bilo bi mu uzasno da izgubim bebu i onda svaki put gledam to svoje odbrojavanje, ako me razumijes. 12.1.2015 imam ultrazvuk.

----------


## KrisZg

Ide godina dana kako sam se tu javila prvi put. Neke su otisle, neke ostale, neke uspjele a neke ne  :Sad:  Jedino isto je ostala razina podrske koju pruzate jedna drugoj, zelim vam da vam se sve zelje ostvare u sljedecoj godini.

Yummy...mislim da zuzy itekako razumije, buduci da joj je otvoreno odbrojavanje a izgubila je dvije bebice.

----------


## žužy

Joj *Kris* draga...  :Love:  nadu nam daje ovakva slika koju imaš i ti u svom avataru  :Zaljubljen:  kao i sve druge odbrojavalice koje su dočekale svoje sunce!

*Y_M*,ma normalno da možeš pričekati sa otvaranjem,kolko god želiš. Mislila sam da ga očeš otvoriti sad sa putujucom,kad si pitala..

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Dobro, budem jos malo pocekala...sto je sigurno, sigurno je!

----------


## LadyB

Dragr moje, ja sam uhvatila gadnu prehladu i moji plodni dani su prosli u skoro slinavom silovanju muza  :Smile: )
Pa sad..jedini bed je sto sam na antibiotiku jer nakon tjedan dana upale sinusa nije bilo drugog..

Sutra gibam na jedan mali put i uzivanje pa vam redom zelim sve naj  :Smile:  i da 2014.ostane iza nas i nasem sjecanju s nadom da 2015.nosi nove lijepe stvati za svih nas!

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      31.12.2014.  *  :pivo: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :mama: 

*
putujuca  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   50.dc +
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       43.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   7.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc *

----------


## žužy

Jutro! Evo kavice vrućeeeee  :Coffee: 

*LadyB* ,jako lijepo rečeno! I tebi želim isto što i sebi,a to je da ova naredna godina konačno bude i ona sretna.
Lijepo se provedi na putu  :Smile: 
I  :fige:  da je slinavi napad urodio plodom!

Nego,mene nočas i jutos šarafilo dolje i imam krvi u mengi jeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivekica

Cure moje, hvala vam što ste sa mnom dijelile brigu i sreću! 
Želim vam trbušastu 2015 i da vam se ispune sve želje <3

----------


## zadarmamica

Sretna vam nova 2015.godina!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Curke sretna vam nova...zelim vam da se sve koturate u ovoj  :Wink:

----------


## Šiškica

Sretna vam nova godina!! 

Želim vam  svima da  u ovoj novoj godini odete s odbrojavanja(naravno  što prije ) i da vam se ostvare najveće želje i snovi o malim prekrasnim, mirišljavim, smotuljcima u naručju  :Heart: 

meni danas *1dc*

----------


## ivana.sky

drage moje sve najbolje vam zelim, uz hrpu plusica, i velikih busa i smotuljaka malih!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      01.01.2015.  *  :pivo: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :mama: 

*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       44.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  41.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :alexis:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   8.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1.dc*

----------


## žužy

Svima nam želim isto,zdravlja ponajprije..a onda sreću največu da nas grli svojim malenim ručicama oko vrata!
Budite mi lijepe i vesele!  :pivo:   :grouphug:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sretno vam novo leto, drage moja i moja zelja za vas za ovu godinu je da bude iznimno plodna!

----------


## zasad skulirana

Sretna nova svima, da bude sto vise +++ u ovoj godini!
Ja neznam sto moja menga vise ceka,mislim stvarno proso i 36 DC... :Sad:   jedva cekam u sijecanjsku akciju!  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Sretna nova svima, da bude sto vise +++ u ovoj godini!
> Ja neznam sto moja menga vise ceka,mislim stvarno proso i 36 DC...  jedva cekam u sijecanjsku akciju!


Kad si zadnji puta obavila pis-pis?

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ma bila u ginica pratit ovulaciju ovaj ciklus koje na kraju nije ni bilo... :Sad:  
ali MM-a nije ni bilo doma...ja rekla:vidi sto su mi sparni jajnici,ne razbacuju se jajascima dok MM nije doma... :Smile: 

zato sad jedva cekam da kreneeee....

----------


## xavii

Curke moje, sretna vam Nova, zelim vam sve sto i sebi  :Smile: ) Ja sam ju docekala u pravoj zimskoj idili i zao mi je sto sam se morala vratiti u stvarnos  :Sad:  :Sad:   Nadam se da ce ova godina biti sto plodnija  :Smile: )

----------


## littlemouse1

pozzzzzzzz svima....imam jedno pitanje...naime danas sam imala odnos s mužem ušla sam u 6 tjedan sljedeći tjedan idem na pregled e sad me strah da nisam naudila bebici....molim vas ako netko zna dali to može utjecat i dali je opasno za bebicu.....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A joj, pa sto se brines? Super kaj ti je do sexa! Mene stalno neke mucnine peru, pa glavobolje, tako da je kod nas susa. Pa di bi bebici naudila? Nasi su muskarci cesto oholi, kad je u pitanju duzina njihovih lulaca, ali, niti najobdareniji nece stici do unutrasnjosti maternice  :Smile:  Ja sam se sexala cak i u 41+ tjednu trudnoce. Ne brini, beba je super zasticena! Samo se sexaj, ako ti se sexa. Zelim ti ugodan ostatak trudnoce. Btw, kad ti je termin?

----------


## littlemouse1

e sad mi je malo lakše....ma čitala sam da seks zna štetit i izazvat kontrakcije maternice i ne znam naštetit plodu...ma sva sam se uplašila....a inače dugo sam čekala na bebača pa me sad uhvatio strah....iako se kaže poslije j....nema kajanja  :Smile:  ja sam danas ušla u 6 tjedan termin mi je oko 20.8. i yummy puno ti hvala sad mi je malo lakše... :Smile:  iako sam bila sva zbunjena jer ni moj MPO doktor ni moj ginkić mi nisu spominjali da je seks zabranjen...uglavnom punoooo ti hvala...kad je tebi termin  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Meni je termin 30.8, ravno 10 dana iza tebe. Nista ne brini, ne bi covjecanstvo opstalo da sex skodi bebi. Da si prije 100 godina zivjela, jos uvijek ne bi imala pojma da si trudna. Normalno bi se sexala. Nista to bebi ne skodi, Ona je zasticena u maternici koja je zatvorena potpuno. Istina je, pred kraj trudnoce, kad je beba ionako vec velika i "zulja" pomalo gospodju maternicu, sperma moze uzrokovati kontrakcije, pa se i preporuca pred kraj kako bi se izazvale kontrakcije, ali u pocetku trudnoce ne moze izazvati pobacaj, jer su te kontrakcije preslabe. Na kraju je najbolje povoditi se za slijedecim: sretna mama-sretna beba! Samo gustaj! Nadam se da bus me pricekala malo s porodom, pa bumo skupa tiskale  :Smile:

----------


## littlemouse1

znači ljetne bebice  :Smile:  joj,puno ti hvala pomogla si mi...ma danas sam cijeli dan ljuta na sebe muž došao s terena pa sam poklekla  :Smile:  i još počnem čitat svakakve stvari kao da šteti i ne znam šta i uhvati me još veći strah....ma ja sam sva nova u ovom...meni je ovo prvi IVF i na sreću uspješan pa me svega strah i nikako nisam opuštena samo čekam i nadam se da bude sve ok  :Smile:  još jednom ti hvala tvoje riječi su me smirile i pomogle mi....hvala ti  :Smile:  i da možda ti požuriš pa rodiš u mom terminu  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A ne! Ja se ne bum zurila, samo nek se dobro skuva  :Smile: . Svoju prvu bebu sam prenijela. Izasla je van sva siva, koliko se dobro cura namakala. Od rodjenja je uzivala u kadi, bit ce da se posteno navikla biti u tekucini...lol... Nista ne brini sto je IVF, nisi radi toga rizicnija. Muzeva je tetka imala 6 IVF-a i rodila 4. djece. Nakon tih joj se jos dvoje zalomilo...kako nas zivot iznenadi :Laughing:

----------


## littlemouse1

hehhehehehe....vjerujem ti....uglavnom u 8 mjesecu mi je mužev rođendan godišnjica braka i eto sad bebač  :Smile:  meni su jučer počeli simptomi mučnine i povračanje i nastavilo se danas,al ja sam happy...nakon 2 godine čekanja sad uživam u tome  :Smile:  drugih simptoma nemam osim ponekad da me malo dolje zaboli ili probode,ali ništa strašno...e da od dana transfera ne jedem slatko....a to sam obožavala...sad slatkiše ne mogu smislit hehheehhehe  :Smile:  i drago mi je zbog ove priče s IVF-om nikad ne znamo što nas čeka i kakvo nam se iznenađenje sprema  :Smile:   koliko ti prvi bebač ima godina  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Moja je bebacica vec prava djevojka od 3 godine i prava je dama. Jedva ceka da joj se sestra rodi. Vidim da je ona vec odlucila koji je spol...lol! Sto se mucnina tice, ja sam bila u bolnici proslu trudnocu, moj jedini savijet, kloni se preslatkog, preljutog, masnog i praznog zeluca. Potpuno zvaci hranu i ne mijesaj ju sa picem, jer time ispires zelucane sokove. Magnezij i B6 vitamin pomazu. Ja ih uzimam ujutro i navecer. Nemoj uzimati zeljeno bar prvih 10 tjedana, i ako bas moras, nemoj svaki dan. Ono tesko sjeda na zeludac.
Sto se rodjendana i godisnjice braka tice, e, to si oboje prekrizite. Kcer se rodila malo prije muzevog rodjendana i nase godisnjice. NIsta nismo obavili. Bili smo furt neispavani i krepani. Cak smo si bili SPA tretman rezervirali. Mislili smo, to cemo sve uklopiti s bebom. Mozes mislit! MOrali smo sve odgoditi  :Laughing:

----------


## littlemouse1

oooo,pa velika curica....ja imam nećakinju od sestre mala ima 2,5 godine....ja se nadam i imam neki osjećaj da bebač bude dečkić  :Smile:  ne znam zašto al od početka imam taj osjećaj...javim ako bude promjene hehhehehe  :Smile:  ma ne jedem slatko od dana transfera....e hvala za magnezij....ja pijem folnu,to mi je ginkić prepisao a uz to i stavljam utriće 3X2 od dana punkcije...već ludim s tim tabletama...ma sad je bebač glavni a još se nije ni rodio....sve njemu podređujem...samo nek mi je jak i nek preživi jer puno toga smo prošli i da se vidimo u 8 mjesecu  :grouphug:   :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      02.01.2015.  *  :Smile: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 

*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       45.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  42.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  41.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   9.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2.dc*

----------


## žužy

> Ma bila u ginica pratit ovulaciju ovaj ciklus koje na kraju nije ni bilo... 
> ali MM-a nije ni bilo doma...ja rekla:vidi sto su mi sparni jajnici,ne razbacuju se jajascima dok MM nije doma...
> 
> zato sad jedva cekam da kreneeee....


Hej..možda ti je ovo bio anovul. ciklus,pa se malo odužilo...ili je O bila kasnije nego inače. Oko kojeg dc si išla na fm?
Kako god,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vještica čim prije dođe!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro drage moje trudnice i trudilice!

Setno vam u Novoj, neka vam se ispune sve želje!

----------


## LadyB

Samo da vam redom posaljem puse za Novu s odmora  :Kiss:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Hej..možda ti je ovo bio anovul. ciklus,pa se malo odužilo...ili je O bila kasnije nego inače. Oko kojeg dc si išla na fm?
> Kako god,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vještica čim prije dođe!


jep,bio je anovulatorni, isla sam 3x kod njega,mislim 20ti DC sam bila zadnji put i rekao je da nista od ovulacije ovaj mjesec...a ja i nisam imala uobicajene simptome pa me nije iznenadilo previse....vec sam 1x ove (odnosno prosle) godine imala ciklus od 40dn,bice je i tada bio ovako anovulatoran....

MM je doma 42dn,u toliko cemo sigurno uhvatiti O!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      03.01.2015.  *  :Smile: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 

*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       46.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  42.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30.dc*

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem:  

*

kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3.dc*

----------


## žužy

Kaaaaaaaaavica!  :Coffee: 
Ma gdje ste samo sve nestale....il to samo ja imam viška vremena  :Laughing:

----------


## stork

Evo žužy ja bum ti se pridružila u drugoj rundi, prvu kavicu mi je mm donio u krevet  :Smile:  Inače, još se valjam po krevetu jer ležećki najljepše osjetim kak me moje zlato lupka, još vrlo nježno. Skoro smo dogurali na pola puta, danas 19+1tt! Još toliko i nadam se da će ovaj put biti sve ok s mojom dugicom. I zbilja vam svima na listi od srca želim da što prije ovo doživite!  :Kiss: 
Svima šaljem novogodišnji baby dust **************************************************  **************************************************  **

----------


## žužy

*Stork*,ajme več si na pola.....po vama trudnicama skužim kako dani lete.  :Shock:  :pivo:

----------


## stork

Jep  :Smile:  
Konačno sam prekjučer rekla mami  :Laughing:  (sveki i dalje živi u blaženom neznanju)
Žužy nadam se da će i druga polovica ovako brzo proći i da ću konačno početi s opuštenim uživanjem, još uvijek imam falingu na mozgu od onih prijašnjih stresova...

----------


## xavii

Samo da vas  :Bye:  Stork wow, kako to brzo ide, mislim meni se tako cini   :Smile: )

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Curke, ja si razmisljam da ipak otvorim odbrojavanje prije ultrazvuka. Nekako mi se cini da se sve razvija kak treba. Kaj mislite?

----------


## xavii

Jumi samo naprijed! Ako ti osjecas da je sve u redu, onda sigurno je  :Smile:  Think pink  :Heart:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Bum sutra, jer cu biti tocno 6 tjedana tad...

----------


## xavii

> Bum sutra, jer cu biti tocno 6 tjedana tad...


Danas je sutra  :Razz:  Prvo ovogodisnje  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  
* LISTA ZA      04.01.2015.  *  :Smile: 

*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 


* (NE)ČEKALICE:*  :iskušenje: 

*
ludnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~       47.dc 
merienn  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44.dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43.dc +
zasad skulirana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39.dc 
hellokitty   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31.dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc* 

*ODBROJAVALICE:*  :Storma s bičem:  

*

ladyB  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   23.dc
*sunshine* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18.dc 
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14.dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13.dc
xavii   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11.dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9.dc
žuži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7.dc  
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4.dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro!
*kudri*,želim ti dobrodošlicu u ljubice!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Y_m*,selimo?  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ok, spremne za polazak?  :Very Happy:

----------

